# ceftazidime for a uri?



## Tony the tank (Sep 24, 2011)

Vet prescribed ceftazidime shot every 72hrs for a URI.. Anyone ever use this antibiotic for a URI?? Not much info about this drug on the Internet..

Any info would be appreciated..thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2011)

Its a good antibiotic. My vet uses it mostly for birds. Baytril is the antibiotic of choice for reptiles, but Baytril is pretty harsh.


----------



## Tony the tank (Sep 24, 2011)

Yvonne that's basically what the vet said..Ceftazidime has less side effects and isn't as harsh..But I cat find anything about Ceftazidime and the treatment of URI..was hoping someone here could give me some first hand information..

Also wondering how long before I start seeing improvement?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2011)

It is also called Fortaz:

http://www.anapsid.org/resources/rxdose.html


----------



## Tony the tank (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Yvonne... That was the most info I was ale to find..

Wondering if anyone here has ever had it prescribed for a URI??

If so how long before it took effect??

Tiny( that's her name just in case it turns out to be I'd as a boy).. Seems to be doing a lot better today..roamed the yard non stop... No phlegmy sound at all.. Eating with more vigor also..(not sure if it was the antibiotics or her own immune system) but looks like it clearing up..


----------

